# A 3-catch day



## Waterwings (Apr 27, 2008)

Headed to city park lake around 11am today and within the first 20 minutes I hooked 3. Took pics of the first two and the 3rd one was about 8" long. All 3 were caught using a JD Baits 5" Cut-Tail worm T-rigged with a 1/80z bullet sinker, and used a Hookerz 3/0 hook.  

1st catch (14oz):






2nd catch (not weighed, but about the same as the 1st one):


----------



## kentuckybassman (Apr 27, 2008)

=D> Good job WW. I went yesterday with the boys and we fished almost 2 hrs. and caught 2 fish. Mine was about 6 or 7 pounds and Austins was about 3 or so.
Naturally no camera so you all will just have to take my word for it :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 27, 2008)

Congrats on the good catchin' for you and the boys! I'd love to catch a 6-7 lb'er!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice Bass! 8)


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 27, 2008)

Very cool waterwings!! I knew them drak pumpkin green cut tails would be deadly :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2008)

Good job WW! =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys  . BA, the 3/0 wide-gap hook I used might have been a touch too big for the worm, so I'll try some smaller hooks next time. Pumpkin Green seemed to be the color of choice yesterday! Thanks BA 8)


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 28, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Thanks guys  . BA, the 3/0 wide-gap hook I used might have been a touch too big for the worm, so I'll try some smaller hooks next time. Pumpkin Green seemed to be the color of choice yesterday! Thanks BA 8)



Yea it is!! Ive been mainly using 1/0 or 2/0 hooks unless fishing one of our 6" fatboys, then ill move up to a 5/0. I have also been using the J-bend hooks with the worm gap instead of the EWG hooks, to help reduce line twist


----------



## shamoo (Apr 28, 2008)

Way to catchem up Mr. waterwings, how do you like those hookerz, any difference that you can see from the Gammys? =D>


----------



## BensalemAngler (Apr 28, 2008)

Just curious, why the gloves?


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice Catch! Thanks for sharing. =D>


----------



## slim357 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice glad to see you using a JD worm, oh and catchin fish on one


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 28, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Nice glad to see you using a JD worm, oh and catchin fish on one



Dont be hateing slim [-X hehehe


----------



## slim357 (Apr 28, 2008)

Now why would I be hating? If it wasnt for you being so busy I wouldnt have started pouring my own.


----------

